# مستقبل الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة في العراق



## رحيم الخاقاني (27 مايو 2006)

هذه اول مشاركة لي في منتداكم الكريم وارسل اليكم الموقع التالي وهو مهتم بمستقبل الطاقة البديلة في العراق علما ان لغة الموقع هي الانكليزية
http://academic.evergreen.edu/g/grossmaz/energy.html
كما اود ان اعلمكم ان وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي العراقية خصصت العديد من المقاعد الدراسية كبعثات للحصول على شهادة الدكتوراه في هذا الاختصاص من اشهر الجامعات العالمية
علما ان المقاعد مخصصة للطلبة العراقيين فقط الحاصلين على شهادة الماجتسير في الهندسة الميكانيكية او الكيميائية او الفروع المماثلة وللمزيد
زوروا موقع الوزارة
http://www.moheiraq.org/


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 مايو 2006)

شكرا أخ رحيم

أتمنى منك أن كنت مختصا في هذا المجال تزويدنا بمواد علمية

ككتب سوفت وير وغيرها حتى تعم الفائدة ونحقق شيئا

خالص دعائي لأهل العراق بأن ينصركم الله على كل من عاداكم

من فلسطين كل التحية لأخوتنا في العراق


----------



## mukarameng (27 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز رحيم

انا مهندس من العراق خريج كلية الهندسة الجامعة المستنصرية قسم البيئة ولقد درسنا مستقبل الطاقات البديلة في العراق في منهاجنا ولقد اثار هذا الموضوع اهتمامي خاصة عندما عرفت ان ما يسقط خلال شهر تموز في العراق وعند ساعة الذروة حوالي 2000 واط للمتر المربع وهذه طاقة عضيمة خص الله بها العراق والعديد من الدول العربية 

اخي العزيز هل هناك مجال لاكمال دراسة الماجستير في الخارج علما اني حاليا موضف في وزارة البلديات منذ اكثر من 5 سنوات ولكن معدلي في التخرج كان بدرجة مقبول

الرجاء مساعدتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مايو 2006)

ألأخ رحيم الخاقاني 
اطلعت على موقع الوزارة . لكن اين ذهب المركز المتخصص للأبحاث الهندسية . لم اجده ؟

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مايو 2006)

mukarameng العزيز 

ان الأخ العزيز رحيم الخاقاني ينشر خبر الوزارة . لا يرسل بعثات الى الخارج .

البغدادي


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (30 مايو 2006)

*اجابات سريعة للاخوة الكرام*

اطلعت الى مساهماتكم الكريم وردودكم حول الموضوع نشرته وفي الوقت الذي اقدم اسفي الكبير للبطئ بالرد لانشغالي في الجامعة حاليا واود ان ابغكم جميعا هذه الردود:
1-انا لست متخصصا في هذا الموضوع تحديدا.
2-بالنسبة الى الاخوة الراغبين بالمقاعد الشاغرة انا اطلعت عليها من خلال موقع الوزراة وذلك بالدخول على المجموعة الهندسية لدراسة الدكتوراء في نفس الموقع ثم ادخل على المقاعد الشاغرة ستجد ان هناك مجموعة من المقاعد موزعة على الجامعات العراقية.
3-ان عدم تخصصنا لا يعني ان نهمل المواضيع الهامة خصوصا اذا علمنا ان بلدنا العراق يمتلك العديد من الطاقات البديلة ولعل الشمسية الذي يصل فيه شدتها الىحد الابتلاء بالحر الشديد.
4-بالنسبة للموقع المذكور اعلاه وهو مركز متخصص بالطاقة في العراق في امريكا ولكنه باللغة الانكليزية 
اتمنى منكم دوام المواصلة


----------



## عدي حاتم الربيعي (4 يونيو 2006)

*auday_1971*********** بغداد العراق*

الاخ رحيم هل تملك معلومات عن مركز الطاقة الشمسية في بغداد ارجو ان تطلعني عليها مع الشكر والامتنان


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (5 يونيو 2006)

الاخ عدي الربيعي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ساكن البصرة ولم اسمع بهذا المركز المتوفر في العاصمة العراقية
يوجد مركز ي البصرة اسمه مركز ابحاث الطاقة وهو مركز فتي يحتاج الى الكثير من العناية من قبل الجهات ذات الصلة.
اعدك انني سأرسل لك اي معلومات عن اي مركز للطاقة الشمسية في العراق بمجرد توافر المعلومات عنه من خلال هذا المنتدى 
تحياتي الى اهل العراق اينما حلوا وارتحلوا
نتمنى دوام المواصلة والسلام


----------



## المهندسة ايمان (7 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع قيم


----------



## عدي حاتم الربيعي (7 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة المهندسين العرافيين بمناسبة موضوع الطافة البديلة اود ان اقترح الانضمام الى المركزالعراقي لبدائل الطافة (مشكل حديثا) لغرض التواصل والاستفادة العملية.


----------



## mukarameng (8 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز كيفية الانتساب له


----------



## عدي حاتم الربيعي (10 يونيو 2006)

الاخ mukaramengراسلني على البريد الالكتروني لغرض الانتساب


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يونيو 2006)

الأخ عدي حاتم الطائي .
لماذا لا تطرح الموضوع من خلال الملتقى وتكون الفائدة للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## moonbow (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم...
موضوع قيم بارك الله بكم


----------



## i_laith (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز كيف استطيع الانتساب للمركز ؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ... لقد بحثة وتوغلت كثيراً من أجل إيجاد ما أدعاه الأخوة حول المركز العراقي للطاقة البديلة ، ولكن للأسف الشديد لم أجد هذا المركز ولا يوجد أصلاً مثل هذا المركز ، سوى أنني وجدتُ عنوان المركز العراقي للطاقة الشمسية - بغداد - العرصات الهندية - حي بابل ... وهذا المركز للطاقة البديلة ينتمي في تأسيسه الى الحزب الديمقراطي الأخضر العراقي ، وكان الغرض منهُ هو خدمة العراق والبيئة ، ولكن وللأسف الشديد قامت قوى الظلالة والظلام بتهديد بالقتل لأعضاء هذا المركز من قِبَل عناصر وجماعات الأرهاب العربية والغير عربية ، وهذا المركز هو مغلق الآن لأكثر من ستة أشهر بعدَ أن أُجبر أعضاء هذا المركز وتحت قبضة قوى الظلام الأرهابية من ترك بغداد ... ولا حول ولا قوة إلآّ بالله العظيم ... إنني أدعوا الى كل أخواننا وأخواتنا في جميع أنحاء العالم بالوقوف مع أخواننا العراقيين في محنتهم هذهِ وإنشاء الله سوف يعود العراق لأخواننا العراقيين بدون أرهاب ... وللتأكد يمكنكم كتابة في الكوكل ( منتديات الحزب الديمقراطي الأخضر ) أو الدخول على هذا الرابط 
www.democratic-green.com/vb
وأخيراً نسأل الله التقدم والخير الى كل الدول العربية والمسلمة من أجل خدمة الأنسان والبيئة .

أخوكم 
د.غانم الأشتري


----------



## امين الساعدي (24 أبريل 2008)

يوجد مركز متخصص في ابحاث الطاقة الشمسية في وزارة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في العراق وهو لديه افكار وتطبيقات كثيرة في هذا المجال


----------



## بادي الاول (20 يونيو 2008)

بعدك على سوالفك يا عدي
وين اكو مركز عراقي لبدائل الطاقة؟؟؟
يجوز قصدك راح يصير بالمستقبل لان ما وجدنا اي اثر حاليا لهذا المركز


----------



## مهند صبري (2 أغسطس 2008)

_شكرا جزيلا اخوان على هذا الموقع_


----------



## عليدناي (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي على الموقع


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع انا متيمة بكل المواضيع التي تتعلق بالطاقات المتجددة


----------



## احمد حسين العزاوي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز انا مدرس مساعد في الجامعة التكنولوجيا قسم هندسة المواد من المهتمين جدا بموضوع الطاقة البديلة اتمى التواصل معك


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (22 أكتوبر 2008)

تحية طيبة
شركة المنصور العامة التابعة لوزارة الصناعة والمعادن رائدة في تصنيع الواح الطاقة الشمسية وبامتياز من شركة سيمنس في الثمانينات موقع الشركة الكاظمية شارع المحيط وهناك مركز بحوث الطاقة الشمسية تابع لوزارةا لصناعة ايضا موقعا مجمع الجادرية العلمي


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (1 فبراير 2009)

*شركة المنصور العامة تنتج الواح الطاقة الشمسية*

اخواني الافاضل
تحية طيبة عادت شركة المنصور العامة احدى شركات وزارة الصناعة والمعادن بانتاج الواح الطاقة الشمسية وقدرات مختلفة وللمزيد من المعلومات يمكن الاتصال بالشركة من خلال موقعها 
http://www.almanssc.com/
سائلين الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## المهندس الحباب (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي رحيم للموضوع القيم .وبالنسبه للاخ الذي يسال عن مركز بحوث الطاقه الشمسيه موجود في بغداد في وزاره العلوم والتكتولوجيا في الجادريه ببغداد مركزين للبحوث حول الطاقه الشمسيه...كما واود الاستفسار من الاخ عدي عن كيفيه الانتساب الى مركز العراقي لبدائل الطاقه وعن بريده الالكتروني....مع شكري الجزيل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## iraqian (17 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز انا واثق من نيتكم لمساعدة الشعب الجريح لكن ارجو منكم ان تتيقنوا بان مشكلة الطاقة في العراق مفتعلة 100/100 من قبل الاحتلال فاذا ارتايتم المساعدة نرجو ان تتفضلو علينا باي معلومة صغيرة او كبيرة يمكننا من تصنيع الات توليد الطاقة وفي اي مجال من مجالات الطاقة الحرة جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------

